# My Cat T-Boy In The Christmas Spirt



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

This is My Cat T-Boy In The Christmas Spirit lol.
and yes he badly needs a bath lol. i bathed him today and boy does he
hate me for it. :laugh:

Tryen to sleep on the back of the couch (weirdo!!)










In his fav. spot!










And getting into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless him he looks very happy and contented  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, beautiful kitty,


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

lol thanks guys


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh! Sweetie! Love 'Santa-cat'!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics of a handsome chap,look how thrilled he seems with his santa's hat on,think the bath was the cherry on the cake


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

great pics! love him in his santa hat lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the one where he is sleeping under the covers.


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

lol thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Ahh bless, so cute and lovely pics


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG - he'll never forgive you for that last photo, lol!!


----------

